# Visa Cancellation before stamping, medical



## RyanDeleon (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi, good day, I would like to ask I have my employment visa with the company I worked now, but I haven't stamp yet, not yet take the medical and I have my original passport... I don't like to work to them anymore and I want to cancel the visa because I have found new company they can't process my visa until it is not cancelled. My x company want me to pay and served for 30/days...Please help and give me some advice on how to cancel it..


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Do you know for sure that you have a valid visa from your employer? It should he stamped in the passport and you had to take a medical test - if not and you have no visa after a reasonable amount of time with that company I think you can legally leave the job without notice and if they try to keep your salary or deduct costs then complain to ministry of Labour is an option (or tell the employer you will..).

It might be possible for your new company's PRO to find out if there is a valid visa and official labour contract in your name.


----------



## RyanDeleon (Aug 14, 2016)

Thank you for advice friend, Yes I have a visa to them my new company rejected the process in immigration because I have a pending visa that should be cancel. This visa is next step is to be stamp, under go medical and passport to be stamp too. Yes I will go to the labor tomorrow to relay me problem.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

No they can't make you pay, they won't have paid or will only have paid minimal costs at this point. I'm assuming you haven't signed a labour contract yet?


----------



## RyanDeleon (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi chocoholic, I already signed a labor contract and my old company told I had a process visa but not yet stamp, under go medical ect. Can I cancel it? Without any obligation to them? Because my new company can't go forward for processing new visa for me.


----------

